# INDIA & SRI LANKA & BANGLADESH - 2011 ICC Cricket World Cup



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

*2011 Cricket World Cup *

February 19-April 2

*India-8 stadiums*
Wankhede Stadium, Mumbai
Eden Gardens, Kolkata
Feroz Shah Kotla, Delhi
M. Chinnaswamy Stadium, Bengaluru
M.A. Chidambaran Stadium, Chennai
Sardar Patel Stadium, Ahmadabad
Punhab Cricket Association Stadium, Mohali
Vidarbha Cricket Association Stadium, Nagpur

*Sri Lanka-3 stadiums*
R. Premadasa Stadium, Colombo
Pallekele International Cricket Stadium, Kandy
International Cricket Stadium, Hambantota

*Bangladesh-2 stadiums*
Sher-e-Bangla Cricket Stadium, Dhaka
Divisional Stadium, Chittagong


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Jim856796 said:


> *Sri Lanka-3 stadiums*
> R. Premadasa Stadium, Colombo
> Pallekele International Cricket Stadium, Kandy


I make that two. :dunno:


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

What's wrong with DY Patil? Why won't they include it in the bid?


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

13 stadiums and only 14 teams.

WoW!


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

KingmanIII said:


> What's wrong with DY Patil? Why won't they include it in the bid?


Wankhede is getting a major reconstruction to make an even better facility out of it and the quality is to equally match that of hte DY Patil Stadium.


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

^^Nyc stadium :cheers:


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

I dont fucking believe this. :bash::bash: That Feroz Shah Kotla is a utter trash for spectators & players except batsmen. absolute pure garbage thats only fit to host high school or junior college cricket matches not even Ranjis. hno:

I dont understand why cannot a newly renovated 2010 commonwealth stadium with proper state of the art roof can be converted into 2011 CWC stadium for delhi. Its perfect. Why this garbage ferozshah kotla. :bash: which is sure to produce 450 run fest in each innings cuz of extremely small boundaries. 












Jim856796 said:


> *2011 Cricket World Cup *
> 
> February 19-April 2
> 
> ...


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Nearly half the worlds teams are hosting


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

Hindustani said:


> I dont fucking believe this. :bash::bash: That Feroz Shah Kotla is a utter trash for spectators & players except batsmen. absolute pure garbage thats only fit to host high school or junior college cricket matches not even Ranjis. hno:
> 
> I dont understand why cannot a newly renovated 2010 commonwealth stadium with proper state of the art roof can be converted into 2011 CWC stadium for delhi. Its perfect. Why this garbage ferozshah kotla. :bash: which is sure to produce 450 run fest in each innings cuz of extremely small boundaries.


only those stadiums which have been approved by ICC and have hosted atleast half a dozen international scale matches and have characteristic pitches!!!


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

bigger question is will anyone care?

wouldn't surprise me if this is the last WC for this format of the game


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

Indian stadiums 2011
Eden Gardens(90,000)


















Wankhede Stadium(40,000)


















MAC Cricket Stadium(50,000)



























VCA Stadium(40,000)


















SP Stadium(54,000)


















PCA Mohali(30,000)


















FZK Kotla(48,000)









M.Chinna Stad(42,000)


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

T74 said:


> bigger question is will anyone care?
> 
> wouldn't surprise me if this is the last WC for this format of the game


The Indians will care.Cricket seems to have so many World Cups these days in different forms using almost the same players:lol:


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

_X_ said:


> The Indians will care.Cricket seems to have so many World Cups these days in different forms using almost the same players:lol:


too much cricket though, and something has to give

traditionalists will not give up tests (rightly so), and way too much money is being made from T20

chopping ODI is the obvious next step as soon as the ICC develop some balls and make a decision for once


----------



## Colombo Express (Mar 22, 2010)

The Sri Lankan Stadia...

Hambantota International Stadium










Kandy International Stadium


----------



## crazydude (Aug 4, 2009)

T74 said:


> too much cricket though, and something has to give
> 
> traditionalists will not give up tests (rightly so), and way too much money is being made from T20
> 
> chopping ODI is the obvious next step as soon as the ICC develop some balls and make a decision for once


Very true, we need to start cutting out stuff like teh Champions Trophy, it has lost its meaning. It was meant to be a short tournement in a developing cricket country, to help grow the game.

I agree that tests must never go, and T20 is the cash cow. ODI's are not that special outside of the WC.

However the 438 game will always be special, but you already knew that. :lol:


----------



## cc80cc80 (Jan 16, 2009)

likasz said:


> 13 stadiums and only 14 teams.
> 
> WoW!


I think it will be great


----------



## Weebie (May 29, 2006)

I'm going can't wait.

Tickets cost next to nothing going to be good trip.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Weebie said:


> I'm going can't wait.
> 
> Tickets cost next to nothing going to be good trip.



You're a WC addict-regardless of the sport:lol:


----------



## Weebie (May 29, 2006)

There the best mate!!!


----------



## pathfinder_2010 (Nov 20, 2009)

Weebie said:


> I'm going can't wait.
> 
> Tickets cost next to nothing going to be good trip.


didnt you just go for the fifa world cup ?
tickets cost next to nothing ? which tickets?


----------



## Weebie (May 29, 2006)

Yeah it depends on the Location. A ticket to the Final costs 300-450USD but you can get into other matches for liek 50c in some cases or $5 at the most.

Ducking over to New Zealand for later on this year as well for the Rugby World Cup hahhhahahah. Will have a few years break though after that until the Euros or next world cup.


----------



## Weebie (May 29, 2006)

Also I don't think the 50 over game will die. The World Cup in terms of sponsorship and TV Audiences shits all over twenty20 as what happened with the twenty20 cup in Barbados this year.

I still think India is more into 50 over cricket. If you exclude the IPL which is more associated with Bollywood anyway international twenty20 doesn't even rate a mention when the Indian team play. They are mental over 1 day cricket and rarely ever turn up to tests.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Weebie said:


> Also I don't think the 50 over game will die. The World Cup in terms of sponsorship and TV Audiences shits all over twenty20 as what happened with the twenty20 cup in Barbados this year.
> 
> I still think India is more into 50 over cricket. If you exclude the IPL which is more associated with Bollywood anyway international twenty20 doesn't even rate a mention when the Indian team play. They are mental over 1 day cricket and rarely ever turn up to tests.


give it time

in Australia our domestic 50 over comp have been replaced by two innings of 20 and 25 overs. also all attention for the T20 comp was much higher in 2009/10 than 08/09

I hate T20 and everything it stands for, but its the way the market is moving


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*New/Refurbished Indian Stadia for 2011 WC*

*Chennai MA Chimdambaram Stadium*
Capacity: 46,000
For WC: 48,000
Cost: Rs. 165Cr(USD 38 Million app.)
Courtesy: Hopkins


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*New/refurbished Indian Stadia for World Cup*

*Chennai: M A Chidambaram Stadium*
Capacity: 46,000 For World Cup 2011: 48,000
Hosting: League Games
Cost: Rs. 160 Cr (App USD 37 Million)
Date of Completion: Jan 2011 for WC & Complete Faccility By: Dec 2012
Design By: Hopkins
Pic Courtesy: Hopkins










*Mumbai: Wankhede Stadium*
Capacity: 39,000 For World Cup 2011: 43,000
Hosting: League Games & Final
Cost: Rs. 240 Cr (App USD 54 Million)
Date of Completion: Jan 2011
Design By: Shashi Prabhu Associates
Pic Courtesy: Shashi Prabhu Associates










*Kolkata: Eden gardens Stadium*
Capacity: 70,000 For World Cup 2011: 78,000
Hosting: League Games 
Cost: Rs. 140 Cr (App USD 32 Million)
Date of Completion: Jan 2011 for WC & Complete Facility By: Jan 2013
Design By: Burt Hill
Pic Courtesy: Burt Hill










*Nagpur: New VCA Stadium, Wardha*
Capacity: 46,000 For World Cup 2011: 46,000
Hosting: League Games 
Cost: Rs. 120 Cr (App USD 27 Million)
Date of Completion: Nov 2008
Design By: Shashi Prabhu Associates

















Total Cost : USD 150 Million
Funding : BCCI/MCA/VCA/TNSCA/CAB
Compare these with 2007 WC Stadia or the ones propsed for 2015 WC Stadia Oz/NZ.


----------



## Subho (Nov 12, 2010)

^^I think the capacity of Eden Gardens will be 82000 when the renovations are complete......that's the official figure......


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Does Australia have to send a team? Our selectors will just pick spuds like Hauritz who chucks more pies than an angry pie chucker at the annual pie chucking championship

better to not waste everyones time and just give our opponents the win up front

people should not be forced to watch players like North or Hauritz


----------



## ANANDPAZARE (Mar 19, 2010)

*Nagpur: New VCA Stadium, Wardha*
Capacity: 46,000 For World Cup 2011: 46,000
Hosting: League Games 
Cost: Rs. 120 Cr (App USD 27 Million)
Date of Completion: Nov 2008
Design By: Shashi Prabhu Associates

















Total Cost : USD 150 Million
Funding : BCCI/MCA/VCA/TNSCA/CAB
Compare these with 2007 WC Stadia or the ones propsed for 2015 WC Stadia Oz/NZ.[/QUOTE]
the stadium is not in not in wardha, its located on nagpur-wardha road.


----------



## aoc1117 (Nov 17, 2010)

moncler Create a plush body, there is no doubt a stsylish selection of women's Moncler tight schedule. In addition to vacation this winter, especially in the popular style, such as Lotus, a narrowing of the number. Downstairs, a mixture of lighter and pen of his moncler jacket in the same room Summer Long. gnshvnfyrwc
Moncler Vest
Very nice, and then Martin boots with a pair of wool shorts, moncler jackets, released a friend to see Moncler winter. However, to make warming, MM, pantyhose, stockings, and a couple of hot sets. Lang stressed that the approach may change from the style of the jacket, it is not easy to be bloated. With jeans and high heels, boots, spare some time to develop sports, youth image.
*NFL jerseys*
MM's dressed in colors that can be equated to ignore this problem, a modified pencil pants, taking a couple of feet of snow shoes to add games, consistent, prominent, slender legs Moncler jacket for women of good lines in Fig. These days, many beautiful rural MM you're very excited about the cold increased in a jacket, it seems very difficult. In fact, choosing the right style, the same shiny Moncler Badia, respectively.ugg boots on sale


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

Subho said:


> ^^I think the capacity of Eden Gardens will be 82000 when the renovations are complete......that's the official figure......


You can think whatever you want.
But the fact is 70,000 after the post WC renovations, that too by having II tier on the current single tier stands, otherwise 65,000.


----------



## Subho (Nov 12, 2010)

> You can think whatever you want.
> But the fact is 70,000 after the post WC renovations, that too by having II tier on the current single tier stands, otherwise 65,000.


^^sorry mate, I can't agree...hno:..I went to the Eden Gardens just today to watch the Bengal-Assam match and the workers there told me that it would be around 73,000 .......and the renovation is almost on the verge of completion :cheers:


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

Subho said:


> ^^sorry mate, I can't agree...hno:..I went to the Eden Gardens just today to watch the Bengal-Assam match and the workers there told me that it would be around 73,000 .......and the renovation is almost on the verge of completion :cheers:


U believe the workers, the same ones who reported during CWG to Media that "Saab hum abhi bhi kaam kar rahein hain...., chat ka kaam chal raha hain...."
Upto you how you accept the truth.

But sad that you did not get even a single pic of renovation though you had been there. Or did u ever go there? Since the pic u posted above was outrageously an old render oft repeated in this thread which everyone ignored despite being a mundance rehash.


----------



## Subho (Nov 12, 2010)

^^I'm very sorry mate, neither I own a digital camera nor do I have a scanner......my bad luck that I can't prove I went to the Eden Gardens.......and mate this is Eden Gardens located in Kolkata......not a CWG:wtf: like sub-standard stadium.....so please, it is my request to have some respect for the stadium......it was built way back in 1865, and not a newly built stadium....so please stop comparing this stadium with the newly ones built for CWG in Delhi.....please....


----------



## bhupenparikh (Jan 6, 2010)

*New indian stadium ,not sure what they can offer..*

the Pic of Delhi FC and Mohali sucks, 
chennai have lot of open space that will seems to me give lot of movement to the bowlers i dont know why the desinged like this ,

Nagpur seems to me exact copy of SVP ahmedabad ,they should have designed differently,

kolkota and mumbai wankhede , not sure what will look like after completion.

bangalore same old stadium ,doesnt looks to me for 2011.

Hyderabad not included ,its bit surprise and feel sorry for the andhraties.

SVP looks convinceing with 50000 capacity ,other has reduce capacity after renewal , kolkot bit surprise went down to 75 00 odd.

need one like MSG australia for world cup final that can host 1 lac people.

what BCI doing for that?


----------



## Subho (Nov 12, 2010)

^^I visited the stadium at Bangalore for the India-New Zealand tie.......the facilities are good and according to me, it has no problem in hosting any matches there......as far as eden gardens is concerned.....ICC Officials are visiting tomorrow.....


----------



## roninja1999 (Apr 8, 2006)

Bangalore still looks a bit old and shabby, but has a great atmosphere, and all credit to te folks in Bangalore who turn up for the Tests in equal numbers to the ODI's.


----------



## Kuwaiti (Sep 24, 2005)

..


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*ICC highlights World Cup venue chaos concerns . . .
Time for transparency*

December 19, 2010, 9:08 pm 









There is a lot of tip-toeing and whispering going on over a variety of issues in Maitland Place these days, Yahaluweni.

Ah yes, the enclave of the government appointed Interim Committee, aka Sri Lanka Cricket, and its off-spring, known as the organising secretariat for the World Cup 2011, are not so much worried about treading on broken eggshells; more like broken promises.

It has been written so often in these files how the three World Cup venues for the 2011 extravaganza are way behind schedule on delivery, that it is almost a cliché. Now there are serious concerns which many seem to be trying to hide behind political rhetoric.

All this fails to ignore how the International Cricket Council’s inspection team have heavily criticised not only the refurbishing taking place in India at two venues, Eden Gardens and where the event’s final is to take place, Wankhede Stadium, Mumbai. Partly hidden in the report released, like Wikileaks, to certain media, is heavy criticism of Sri Lanka’s three venues for the event.

What has long been a major problem in subcontinent sports administration is how those involved fail to understand something as simple as the concept of meeting a deadline. The question that should be asked and this is telling the political ‘bada’ not to get involved in matters they fail to understand, is how this was allowed to happen. A deadline is a deadline and those responsible are trying to duck such issues.

Now it is being suggested in India that two of Sri Lanka’s three troubled venues will face similar criticism and there is the possibility the Hambantota venue is so far behind that it needs another four months to be ready. Of course officials will deny all the comments and the reports on websites and in newspapers.

Professor Eugene van Vurren, an internationally respected South African architect, and the ICC’s stadium consultant, designed and built the famed Centurion Test venue, now known as SuperSport Park, in 1986. The venue took 10 months to build on a plot of land on the banks on the Hennops River.

It was a venue that won an international design for Professor van Vurren, who in his student days at Pretoria University was a fair top order batsman as well as a change bowler. He was the ICC consultant in 2003 (South Africa) and 2007 (the Caribbean).

This explains how well he knows his job and the requirements needed for the building of stadiums. It is his design on which Pallekele is based and why it has excited those of us who have seen it; a venue of great value in the central island.

This being the case, the question is: why then has it taken more than a year to build the venue at Hambantota to host two games? There are some reasons, the isolated area is one where building materials need to be shipped in. This, however, fails to excuse how it has taken so long to get it ready.

Already, it has been confirmed that the ICC are looking at back up venues if Hambantota is not ready, with Dambulla being one. Why such a state of affairs has been allowed to happen is disturbing enough. What is even more worrying is why there seems to be no accountability or transparency over this issue. As written last week, it gives an overlaid third world image.

What is also worrying, is what has happened to the reports on the Sri Lanka venues when Clive Lloyd led the inspection team that went on to India. What has been pointed out and there needs to be some cognizance of such an issue as this one. Already the ICC has pointed out in their report certain facts which seem to have been overlooked by far too many involved in a wild scramble to deny the comments.

Remarks saying that other than the building of the venue, there are a number of other areas at the grounds that need to be completed before any of the games for the event can be played. One is landscaping and the required beautification of the venues; another is the interior finishing and furnishing; a third is installation of efficient entry gates along with certification by local authorities, along with the provisional infrastructure mechanism to house the World Cup organisers and ICC officials involved in the running of the game.

The venue inspection team head has expressed how the ICC team is dissatisfied over at preparedness of the three Sri Lankan stadiums to be used for the event: Khettarama, Colombo, Hambantota and Pallekele in Kandy. What has disconcerted the ICC inspection has been the almost easygoing way the issue has been tackled by those in charge.

The website cricketnext.com said in a report that also appeared in Indian Express and Deccan Herald, that the interim report ends with the worrying comment, "It will be necessary to re-inspect the venues and take a decision on the viability of staging the World Cup matches as currently scheduled."

No doubt the local ICC organising secretariat guys will issue suggestions how the reports are misleading and that the venues will be delivered on time, mid-January. This is not the point of the issue. What is taking place should never have been allowed to happen in the first place and where SLC need to explain such failures.


----------



## mihir1310 (Aug 6, 2006)

Wankhede Stadium ,cc *Jigar Mehta* 
...my friend, Its from his FB


----------



## mihir1310 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## mihir1310 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Subho (Nov 12, 2010)

wow


----------



## indeed22 (Jan 13, 2011)

The 2011 ICC Cricket World Cup will be the tenth Cricket World Cup and will be hosted by three South Asian Test cricket playing countries: India, Sri Lanka and Bangladesh. It will be Bangladesh’s first time co-hosting a Cricket World Cup. The World Cup will use cricket’s One Day International format, with fourteen national cricket teams scheduled to compete.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*World Cup venues behind schedule

*
* ICC chief executive Haroon Lorgat has revealed that preparations at five of the host stadiums for the cricket World Cup are behind schedule. * 
However, Lorgat is confident all venues for the tournament in India, Sri Lanka and Bangladesh will be ready on time. 
"I'm sure they will be ready," said Lorgat. "All of our reports do not indicate anything like what transpired during the Commonwealth Games." 
The opening match between India and Bangladesh takes place on 19 February. 
Of most concern is the Wankhede Stadium in Mumbai, which is to host the final on April 2, but which is still undergoing major renovations. 

* The stadiums are slightly behind, but they'll be done before the start of the World Cup * 
Haroon Lorgat ICC chief executive 
There are similar problems at the 80,000-seat Eden Gardens in Mumbai. 
Indian sport is still smarting from the debacle of last year's Commonwealth Games, when several teams threatened to pull out because of unfinished or substandard facilities. 
However, the chief executive of the International Cricket Council is playing down any concerns. 
"The stadiums are slightly behind," he said. "There are four in particular, but they'll be done before the start of the World Cup." 
Lorgat also denied suggestions that the outcome of the spot-fixing hearings against three Pakistan players, due to be announced on 5 February, could tarnish the ICC's showpiece event. 
"There is some time between the verdict and the start of the tournament," Lorgat added. "It is one of the reasons why we were keen to have it well before the start of the World Cup." 
Lorgat would not discuss details of the case against Salman Butt, Mohammed Amir and Mohammed Asif, but expressed himself happy at the way the matter had been dealt with. 


charmingmuppet 
"I believe we have done very well to get to this position with a six-day tribunal that has sat and now we await a judgement," he said. 
Lorgat also confirmed that the ICC would consider whether to introduce the Umpire Decision Review System in one-day internationals after it is trialled at the World Cup. 
"We will be using it during the World Cup and post the World Cup we will consider it at the next committee meeting," he stated. 
England and Australia will become the first sides to use the referral system in one-day internationals in their seven-match series which starts on in Melbourne on Sunday.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Not worried about the stadiums, one thing the sub-continent do well consistently is cricket

Be interesting to see the reaction to this event though. Almost no build up here in Oz at all. Could blame the crap nature of our team, but the switch in focus from ODI to T20 is rapidly gaining pace. Some are predicting this my even be the last ODI WC.

in any case, outside having to watch the Aussies lose, I'm looking forward to a good tournament, and have my shekels on India


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

^^ there's hardly any build up for the World Cup in England either but that's probably because the teams have been playing some important tests. When and where is the opening match?


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow so the opening ceremony will be in Bangladesh, should be really cool! Looking forward to the first match, both countries are cricket mad and the atmosphere should be electric. As good as India are wouldn't be surprised if Bangladesh did quite well considering it will be in their own back yard.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

It should be an amazing tournament


----------



## mihir1310 (Aug 6, 2006)

X-posted from SSC India.
courtesy user : *sshivakumar*



sshivakumar said:


> Photos taken on 22nd Jan 2011


----------



## mihir1310 (Aug 6, 2006)

X-posted from SSC India.
courtesy user : Arul Murugan



Arul Murugan said:


> taken yesterday from MRTS


----------



## mihir1310 (Aug 6, 2006)

contd.



Arul Murugan said:


>





Arul Murugan said:


>


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I somehow wish that India would host a Cricket World Cup by itself without any assistance from other countries.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

I think india could, but Sri Lanka and Bangladesh couldn't.

See this IMO more as India reaching out than needing help


----------



## Weebie (May 29, 2006)

I don't know if this was mentioned but Eden Gardens has officially been withdrawn.

I'm sure this will rule India out of any world cup or olympics bid ever.


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

Jim856796 said:


> I somehow wish that India would host a Cricket World Cup by itself without any assistance from other countries.


Why? It's failed in getting stadia and facilities ready for the Commonwealth Games and it looks like its done the same again with Eden Gardens


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

gavstar00 said:


> Why? *It's failed in getting stadia and facilities ready for the Commonwealth Games* and it looks like its done the same again with Eden Gardens


False. All that talk about CWG was before start of the games. The games were a big success without any untoward incident.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

The Games were okay but everything was very last minute to the extent that teams were considering withdrawing and a few had to delay their arrivals. The problems and the fallout from this rush are still ongoing with arrests for fraud and internal investigations in India. Furthermore, international events organisers in the UK, Canada and Australia are losing a lot of money because the Indian Organising Committee STILL haven't paid them their dues for their roles in the ceremonies OR returned much of their equipment. The kind of companies Olympic host cities rely on - and which the IOC will ask questions of when considering future hosts - have had bad experiences of India. The Eden Gardens failure is yet another problem which won't warm the IOC to India. And that's sad.

India has a good - no, an excelllent - case for a future Olympics given its size and growing influence, but the more problems that happen, the harder they'll make it for themselves when bidding against nations with less risky plans.

Let's hope the world cup _sans_ Eden Gardens (or at least without it for its biggest match) is a success for India.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Isn't Eden Gardens the biggest cricket stadium after the MCG? Really a pity that the Indian organizers messed it up.


----------



## Weebie (May 29, 2006)

Eden Gardens was going to be reduced to only 69k after this redevelopment.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Weebie said:


> 4000 tickets to the event will go on sale to the general public of about 1 *million* people.


Um....?


----------



## fifa2014bra (Nov 29, 2010)

*Watch ICC 2011 Cricket world Cup Live Here*

Watch ICC 2011 Cricket world Cup Live Here:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Weebie said:


> Ok more shocking news for India overnight.
> 
> Apparently for the biggest sporting event of 2011 apparently the capacity will be reduced from 45 to 33k. Parts of the Wankhede Stadium in Mumbai won't be ready on time officials have apparently conceded.
> 
> ...


Construction crews in India can't even build structures fast enough to meet a proposed deadline. :bash:


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow, you guys love to make up stories..Wankhede is ready for action...Capacity reduce is due to addition of bucket seat and not that part wont be ready...I wonder from where you guys get these info....


This is same as western media did with CWG 2010.....you guys made so much buzz outa nothing..bad habit change it...


----------



## crazyalex (May 21, 2010)

British tabloid media love make up bullshit story

it's sad tabloid media pretty popular in UK


----------



## Weebie (May 29, 2006)

A bridge collapsed the CWG was not regarded as a success. They were a failure.

33,000 seats for a stadium originally supposed to hold 45,000.

Pathetic.


----------



## ArnageWRC (Mar 8, 2011)

Why are they not holding it in the biggest possible available stadium? Absolutely ridiculous - why does cricket continually shoot itself in the foot? And attract administrators who are generally clueless?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DY_Patil_Stadium

What is wrong with this? 60,000 capacity, modern, fantastic facilities??


----------



## Weebie (May 29, 2006)

The BCCI is headquartered in Mumbai. As mentioned so is the ICC President.

Madness.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Master of Disguise said:


> Wow, you guys love to make up stories..Wankhede is ready for action...Capacity reduce is due to addition of bucket seat and not that part wont be ready...I wonder from where you guys get these info....
> 
> 
> This is same as western media did with CWG 2010.....you guys made so much buzz outa nothing..bad habit change it...


Can't speak for other countries, but these issues are not even rating a mention in the media here. We are more on the lame effort of England against Ireland, and Hussey being sent over instead of a bloody bowler.


----------



## ArnageWRC (Mar 8, 2011)

Weebie said:


> The BCCI is headquartered in Mumbai. As mentioned so is the ICC President.
> 
> Madness.


Hmm, as I though - petty, and 'small time'. Cricket will never expand and become a true world game with people like that in charge. Self interest is hurtng the game.


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

ArnageWRC said:


> Hmm, as I though - petty, and 'small time'. Cricket will never expand and become a true world game with people like that in charge. Self interest is hurtng the game.


1/3 rd of world's population loves it ....china too is making up a cricket team...new teams like netherlands and ireland are rocking the charts...so its gonna get ahead!!


----------



## ashindia (Jun 26, 2010)

OldKool said:


> 1/3 rd of world's population loves it ....china too is making up a cricket team...new teams like netherlands and ireland are rocking the charts...so its gonna get ahead!!


Haha dream on.

Cricket is not even near Baseball or Rugby to be frank.


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

ashindia said:


> Haha dream on.
> 
> Cricket is not even near Baseball or Rugby to be frank.


I am sure more people play/watch cricket than baseball.


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

ashindia said:


> Haha dream on.
> 
> Cricket is not even near Baseball or Rugby to be frank.


lol fail


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

If cricket would be a global sport so countries like Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, Zimbabwe (officially the poorest country in the world) or Kenya would not be participants or hosts of World Cup.


I doubt if cricket does really matter something in Canada or Holland.


PS.I am not saying that cricket is stupid or boring and I wish I knew the rules...


----------



## CGMaurya (Dec 9, 2010)

*South Africa Out*

The prodigal son of South Africa, Smith had to shut his mouth.:lol::lol:
LOSERS, the South African sport is cursed by the murder of Hansie Cronje.


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

likasz said:


> I doubt if cricket does really matter something in Canada or Holland.


It doesn't. I think we have like 3000 people playing that game over here, half of which probably don't even hold Dutch citizenship. The fact that a country with such a small pool to draw from can qualify for the World Cup is quite telling for Cricket. 

Cricket is not a global game but a Commonwealth game (and probably not even that since it is not even popular in all (former) Commonwealth countries). It is almost a religion in some countries (some of which boast huge populations) but gets barely noticed in the rest of the world. If there weren't that many Indians at my workplace I doubt I would even know there was a world cup going on.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Quintana said:


> It doesn't. I think we have like 3000 people playing that game over here, half of which probably don't even hold Dutch citizenship. The fact that a country with such a small pool to draw from can qualify for the World Cup is quite telling for Cricket.
> 
> Cricket is not a global game but a Commonwealth game (and probably not even that since it is not even popular in all (former) Commonwealth countries). It is almost a religion in some countries (some of which boast huge populations) but gets barely noticed in the rest of the world. If there weren't that many Indians at my workplace I doubt I would even know there was a world cup going on.


True.

But cricket is still more popular globally than baseball.


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Weebie said:


> A bridge collapsed the CWG was not regarded as a success. They were a failure.
> 
> 33,000 seats for a stadium originally supposed to hold 45,000.
> 
> Pathetic.


Dude...It was just a FOOTOVER BRIDGE under construction and was being done by a reputed UK Construction team......
Really that's laughable.....

That's what I said....there were stories outta nowhere during Delhi 2010...
Bridge collapsed( Footover bridge)...wall collapsed( 2x2 tile coming off due to work on overhead data cables) ...bomb inside the sadium( Fake story made by Australian media- They apologized )......ehhh


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

JimB said:


> True.
> 
> But cricket is still more popular globally than baseball.


No doubt. India alone has more cricket fans than baseball has all over the world.


----------



## ArnageWRC (Mar 8, 2011)

Watching the World Cup, and most of the grounds have had upgrades - so why are there still restricted views in these grounds? Stadiums with pillars holding up upper tiers. Haven't they heard of cantilever stands?


----------



## vij (Feb 7, 2005)

final should have been at eden garden or dy patil. damn indian politics.


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

ArnageWRC said:


> Watching the World Cup, and most of the grounds have had upgrades - so why are there still restricted views in these grounds? Stadiums with pillars holding up upper tiers. Haven't they heard of cantilever stands?


The grounds that got upgraded for the WC don't have the pillar problem anymore.


----------



## Weebie (May 29, 2006)

Master of Disguise said:


> Dude...It was just a FOOTOVER BRIDGE under construction and was being done by a reputed UK Construction team......
> Really that's laughable.....
> 
> That's what I said....there were stories outta nowhere during Delhi 2010...
> Bridge collapsed( Footover bridge)...wall collapsed( 2x2 tile coming off due to work on overhead data cables) ...bomb inside the sadium( Fake story made by Australian media- They apologized )......ehhh


Designed by Brits but built by Indians who would of ignored normal Western Health and Safety practives are 2 completely different things.


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Weebie said:


> Designed by Brits but built by Indians who would of ignored normal Western Health and Safety practives are 2 completely different things.


Head Engineers were brits..!!!

and all safety norms were taken care of like in many projects here....

It was just some spiced up stories by Indian and western media....mountain out of nothing ..ehhh


----------



## Weebie (May 29, 2006)

Watching the Final. India are playing well and the stadium looks fantastic. Shame though since the slow building process in India that another 12,000 should be there watching this.


----------



## ArnageWRC (Mar 8, 2011)

Weebie said:


> Watching the Final. India are playing well and the stadium looks fantastic. Shame though since the slow building process in India that another 12,000 should be there watching this.


Football and Rugby hold their World Cup Finals in stadiums holding 70,000+ - so what does cricket do? Hold in one holding 32,000:nuts:

Believe me, I'm a cricket fan, but that's insane - just gives the impression of a 'small-time' sport, not a major world sport.


----------



## Bangalore_Geek (Jul 21, 2010)

Would be nice if the capacity would've been larger, but then stadium capacity is just one of the aspects. Wankhede and many other cricket stadiums in India are the best in the world in terms of infrastructure for players, display screens, etc. If you watched the match yesterday, you would've heard the commentary about the stadium. The outfields are the best in the world - they're fast as well as soft to dive on. The dressing rooms are huge and well-fitted, better than most others.

So, while crowd capacity is one aspect of it, these other aspects are arguably more important.


----------



## Weebie (May 29, 2006)

ArnageWRC said:


> Football and Rugby hold their World Cup Finals in stadiums holding 70,000+ - so what does cricket do? Hold in one holding 32,000:nuts:
> 
> Believe me, I'm a cricket fan, but that's insane - just gives the impression of a 'small-time' sport, not a major world sport.


Both Cricket and Rugby are completely delousional about their sports popularity world wide.

As for the Final.....Yes Mumbai is the finance and entertainment hub and Eden Gardens had the final previously but it should of been in a bigger stadium like Bangalore.

It defies logic to play a group Match South Africa v Ireland in Kolkota and then play the final and semi in smaller venues.


----------



## Weebie (May 29, 2006)

Master of Disguise said:


> Head Engineers were brits..!!!
> 
> and all safety norms were taken care of like in many projects here....
> 
> It was just some spiced up stories by Indian and western media....mountain out of nothing ..ehhh


bollocks. No nice ceremonies can't patch up that the colossel f**k up.


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

Weebie said:


> bollocks. No nice ceremonies can't patch up that the colossel f**k up.


Can you show me a single "f**k up" after the games started ... The only one I can remember is when drunk Aussie athletes threw a washing machine a few floors down.


----------



## chotu32 (Mar 28, 2010)

ashindia said:


> Haha dream on.
> 
> Cricket is not even near Baseball or Rugby to be frank.


near babseball? wow what a moron! ok, that other guy may be out of his mind mentioning china, but cricket is way bigger than baseball around the globe. Baseball is only big in Japan and the US, and some small carribbean islands, and mild interest in Korea. 
Rugby and cricket are about equal in terms of global popularity,


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ Cricket is infact more popular than Baseball....


----------

